# [SOLVED] sfc /scannow returning errors



## Brian_E (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I have run an sfc /scannow sweep and it says that it has found some corrupt files but was unable to fix them. If I were to post the CBS log file it has produced, would anyone be able to advise me what to do?

Thanks

Brian_E


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: sfc /scannow returning errors*

Please compress it.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: sfc /scannow returning errors*

Try this from the Administrator command prompt. Include the blanks in the command. This should download the correct version of the files in question:

DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /RestoreHealth

It has worked for me in the past. It does take some time to run ...


----------



## Brian_E (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: sfc /scannow returning errors*



TexasBandit said:


> Try this from the Administrator command prompt. Include the blanks in the command. This should download the correct version of the files in question:
> 
> DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /RestoreHealth
> 
> It has worked for me in the past. It does take some time to run ...


Thank you so much for this suggestion. I have run it and it seems to have solved the problem as a further sfc /scannow did not return any errors. Great.:grin:


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: sfc /scannow returning errors*

You are most welcome. As I said, it's worked for me in the past, and I'm glad it worked for you. I keep it handy just in case problems pop up again. Glad your system is running well now. 

If you are satisfied, please go to "Thread Tools", and select "Mark Solved" from the drop down menu.

Have a nice weekend ...


----------

